# Downside to starter fertilizer multiple times



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I was wondering what the downside, if any is to using starter fertilizer multiple times for a new area as opposed to switching to regular fertilizers after the initial treatment. Thank you


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

You could overload the soil with phosphorous. Phosphorous isn't very mobile through the soil and can accumulate quickly with multiple applications of a high "P"/starter-type fertilizer.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Phosphorus runoff also contributes to damaging algae blooms. Usually for a normal fertilizer you'll want low or no P. Have you done a soil test?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I think depending on what your soil has it could be benifical. My P was low so I hit it with starter twice. When I retested my soil a couple months later my P was medium level and that was hitting it with Milo a few times as well.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

How much total Nitrogen did you put down? Typically starter fert is a pretty small dose of N, and a lot of P. You likely have excess Phosporpus and possibly not enough Nitrogen as well for a growing plant. Really only should add Phosphorous 2-3 times per year over a course of a few years (for something like start fert thats high in P) if your soil test indicates low P.

Edited for way too many spelling errors for my OCD liking!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Another potential downside is that since a lot of starter fertilizers also have a lot of K, you could run into fungal issues in late Winter. There is a thread in the fertility forum on late season K apps and the science about it.

One way around this possibility could be adding some Milo. Worst case, it will not fully break down until April...but there's no harm. But it's not prone to runoff.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Depending on ph, excessive P can bind with iron creating an insoluble that ties up too much iron. That plus the environmental issues point to get a soil test and add P if needed, don't if not.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Good points and all good for me to know. I am going to try to get the soil test done, at least I will know what I ended with before the winter comes in.


----------

